

Virginia cop uses pepper-spray, Taser on unresisting black man having stroke - jeffbush
http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/watch-virginia-cop-uses-pepper-spray-taser-on-unresisting-black-man-having-stroke/

======
jeffbush
This may seem like a minor point, but I've noticed that in many of these
videos the cops are screaming profanities. If you subscribe to the broken
windows theory, as many police departments do, you could argue that allows the
situation to escalate more quickly. By not training officers to exercise some
restraint over something simple as using professional language, perhaps they
are creating a situation where they are prone to overreact.

Thoughts?

